# LOTM - April 2018 (Fishnugget)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Poll is up! I encourage everything to check out each members journal and then vote. :thumbup:

************************************************

Nominations for LOTM April 2018 is now open.

We decided to have TFL members nominate candidates for LOTM, instead of us picking. Hopefully this process will not single out anyone and we will get a cross section of members nominated. We will open nominations for a few days, then it goes into voting.

Nominated:
1) @lawntips Journal
2) @Fishnugget Journal
3) @aug0211 Journal
4) @Pete1313 Journal
5) @wardconnor Journal
6) @Iriasj2009 Journal

:mrgreen:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I nominate...@lawntips Journal


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate... @Fishnugget Project


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @Fishnugget. The guy is killing it with his new sod, landscaping, hardscaping, lighting project, etc. Here is a link to his thread. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I nominate @pennstater2005 Look how even that looks. :lol: :smile:



pennstater2005 said:


>


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> I nominate @pennstater2005 Look how even that looks. :lol: :smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the most level my lawn has ever been! Thanks buddy! I'm going with Fishnugget as well. Beautiful!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I wish there was a thread solely for the purpose of people to link to their lawn thread (if they created one). Would make this easier.  
My nominations are based on last year as weather has not broken (they're calling for 5-8" of snow here) and I can't pick the shade of tan I like for the Warm season people.
So without prejudice for cool season :lol: 
All those already nominated particularly @Fishnugget for great landscaping and turf plus:
@@aug0211 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1432&start=60
@Pete1313 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=436
and @wardconnor whose thread with the picture I really, really like, I can't find!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I am on board with @Fishnugget for LOTM. Nice stuff hes got going on there.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> and @wardconnor whose thread with the oicture I really, really like, I can't find!


ward's Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think this will be fun as the different regions peak at different times of the year. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh, and huge thanks to @ericgautier for coming up with this idea and taking the lead!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@ericgautier 
Thanks
@Ware 
Sorry Ware, but you only have one season of growing grass under your belt and it was only in the back. So no nommy for you!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> @Ware
> Sorry Ware, but you only have one season of growing grass under your belt and it was only in the back. So no nommy for you!


Ha Ha

@g-man See what Ridgerunner said? Comic relief for us.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Sorry Ware, but you only have one season of growing grass under your belt and it was only in the back. So no nommy for you!


 :lol:

Okay, but I would also like to nominate @Iriasj2009's winter project.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

See. That's why I wish we had an easier way to locate people's threads. Total missed that one and I'm sure there are tons of others.
I agree that deserves a nomination. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I nominate... @Fishnugget Project


I nominate Fishnugget too!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Tough choices, as they're all making some nice progress on their homes. I'm voting for @Fishnugget

@ericgautier can't you do a poll with options to vote on nominees in the future?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...can't you do a poll with options to vote on nominees in the future?


I think his plan is to convert it to a poll once all the nominations are in. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > ...can't you do a poll with options to vote on nominees in the future?
> ...


I misread it. I'm still high off of PGR fumes. :bandit:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> @ericgautier can't you do a poll with options to vote on nominees in the future?


That's the plan.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm going with fishnugget as well. It's a solid name too.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'm confused again. (I know, what else is new.) Souldn't we be nominating people who haven't already been nominated to build a pool to vote from?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Ridgerunner We might have to close nominations and go to votes. The 6 nominated so far is pretty damn solid. Although, it seems we have an early leader already. lol.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, it's still a work in progress, but I think the plan was to open the floor for nominations about 10 days before the end of the month, then convert the original post to a poll thread at the 5 day mark. Actual voting would then extend through the last day of the month and a winner would be declared. Rinse and repeat each month.

It looks like it's going to move pretty quick though, so maybe we truncate the process next month to where there is 2-3 of nominations followed by 2-3 days of voting.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I really like this idea of LOTM (Thanks eric). I'd just like to see a bigger pool for the final vote (I'm sure there are a lot of lawns that I haven't seen/or remember that are deserving, but I understand the effort it would take for people to go back over all the posts to find them.) Maybe an incentive for people who make a "new" nomination each month. Like: "Ridgerunner promises not to post on your thread for a year, err month, err day."


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So maybe the answer is to open a nomination thread on the first of each month, then convert it to a poll during the last few days of the month. That way when anyone runs across something they see that is worthy of a nomination for the upcoming lawn of the month they can go ahead and nominate it before they [insert old age joke here]. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ha Ha.  Funny guy.  
That's a good idea! It would make it easier when one sees a lawn that strikes them as worthy, just post a link in nomination thread.
For that matter, why not keep a running nomination thread all year and just vote each month for LOTM from the whole accumulated nomination pool? If there are any duplicates, delete the oldest nomination for that lawn. Ok, going to quit sticking my nose into eric's business.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Ha Ha.  Funny guy.
> That's a good idea! It would make it easier when one sees a lawn that strikes them as worthy, just post a link in nomination thread.
> For that matter, why not keep a running nomination thread all year and just vote each month for LOTM from the whole accumulated nomination pool? If there are any duplicates, delete the oldest nomination for that lawn. Ok, going to quit sticking my nose into eric's business.


 :lol: please keep the suggestions rolling. Like @Ware said... this is a work in progress and the more feedback we can get from everyone, the better it'll be in the long run.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think we will need a warm season vs cool season winner. Past April, there is no real completion once the cool season lawns wake up. :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> I think we will need a warm season vs cool season winner. Past April, there is no real completion once the cool season lawns wake up. :lol:


You're right g-man, you guys don't stand a chance :lol:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> I nominate @Fishnugget. The guy is killing it with his new sod, landscaping, hardscaping, lighting project, etc. Here is a link to his thread. :thumbup:


I just noticed thread @Fishnugget is definitely raising the bar.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Bump. Last call for nominations... we will start the voting tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2018)

@fishnugget gets my vote. I'm jelly lol


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Poll is up! I encourage everything to check out each members journal and then vote. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Is there anyway to keep this at the top of the first page so it doesn't go out of sight? Might get more votes if it doesn't fall to the 2nd or 3rd page of active topics. Just a thought.

@Ware @ericgautier


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

I genuinely came in here knowing who I would vote for but decided to do my due diligence and click on everybody's journal. Took me 5 minutes to decide. I'm very jealous of all of your lawns.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Is there anyway to keep this at the top of the first page so it doesn't go out of sight? Might get more votes if it doesn't fall to the 2nd or 3rd page of active topics. Just a thought.


Done.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

PHXCobra said:


> I genuinely came in here knowing who I would vote for but decided to do my due diligence and click on everybody's journal. Took me 5 minutes to decide. I'm very jealous of all of your lawns.


It's a bit depressing at times :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyway to keep this at the top of the first page so it doesn't go out of sight? Might get more votes if it doesn't fall to the 2nd or 3rd page of active topics. Just a thought.
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> It's a bit depressing at times :lol:


I hear you... everyone getting new Reel Mowers while we here waiting for grass to start growing. :lol:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Bump. Let's get more votes in!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Almost end of the month.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow, I'm honored to have been mentioned in here! Thank you. I am not nearly on the level of most of the others, but am flattered to have been mentioned! Cheers!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

aug0211 said:


> Wow, I'm honored to have been mentioned in here! Thank you. I am not nearly on the level of most of the others, but am flattered to have been mentioned! Cheers!


Dude, you're the points leader in the very competitive cool season category. That means something!

Also, I was wondering if anyone could explain what kind of victory it is when cool season nominations outnumber warm season nominations by 2:1 

Lastly, we have nearly 900 members. Let's bring up that vote number! Please vote!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

social port said:


> Also, I was wondering if anyone could explain what kind of victory it is when cool season nominations outnumber warm season nominations by 2:1


Just wait... our time is coming


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

social port said:


> Lastly, we have nearly 900 members. Let's bring up that vote number! Please vote!


^ this. Let's get them votes up! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I thought it was going to get stickied at the top, kind of like the spring giveaway was.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@pennstater2005 I believe it is/has been. 
I (and perhaps others) have been posting some on the assumption that a more active thread will increase voting activity.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

social port said:


> @pennstater2005 I believe it is/has been.
> I (and perhaps others) have been posting some on the assumption that a more active thread will increase voting activity.


I only mentioned that again because I noticed it occasionally dropping to the second or third page.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I could be wrong, but I think it was only a sticky on the General forum. I'll ask @Ware to see if he can sticky it across the board for the last day.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@pennstater2005 
Oh, that was prolly just a few of the warm season folks trying to keep the lead by pushing the thread off the first page 

But
@Fishnugget your lawn /thread is pure awesomeness. Seriously.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> I could be wrong, but I think it was only a sticky on the General forum. I'll ask @Ware to see if he can sticky it across the board for the last day.


That's what I was thinking so it was visible no matter how you were viewing the site.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Done. The poll was also set to expire tomorrow morning at 6:04am (I think exactly 5 days from the date/time Eric set it up). I turned off the expiration so that it will run all day tomorrow.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ware said:


> Done. The poll was also set to expire tomorrow morning at 6:04am (I think exactly 5 days from the date/time Eric set it up). I turned off the expiration so that it will run all day tomorrow.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Iriasj gets my vote, his stripes are killer! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

51 votes and counting!


----------



## lawntips (Sep 7, 2017)

Didn't even see all this till just now! Thanks guys for the nomination. Mate some of the lawns on here are awesome! ill be voting for @Fishnugget 
Smashing it mate! I know how hard it is to do all that work. Well Done!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm going to go ahead and call it. Congratulations @Fishnugget! Well deserved!

You now have the TLF LOTM designation (blue name) for the month of April. :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Congratulations @Fishnugget nugget :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats @Fishnugget! Well deserved :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm going to go ahead and call it. Congratulations @Fishnugget! Well deserved!
> 
> You now have the TLF LOTM designation (blue name) for the month of April. :thumbup:


Congratulation @Fishnugget !


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats! Beautiful lawn, landscaping, and hardscaping!!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

^^^ :bandit:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congratulations to @Fishnugget . Big honor. Awesome lawn.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm going to go ahead and call it. Congratulations @Fishnugget! Well deserved!
> 
> You now have the TLF LOTM designation (blue name) for the month of April. :thumbup:


Thanks everyone, I still cant believe I won LOTM! I am humbled! I would have never thought I would be considered for nomination. Especially considering all the people that were nominated.

I consider myself a Newb but it shows what a great forum this is. The only grass knowledge I had was that we seeded a different grass in the winter and grew bermuda in the summer. Then after finding this forum in Nov 2017 and reading the Bermuda Bible it all made sense.

This Forum has proven that it can help take an average guy with a little drive and OCD, take their lawn to the next level. I thank everyone who took the time to answer all my questions, even the stupid ones. Also, I would say to keep posting videos on YouTube because that's what inspired me to push myself. Your continued support is what makes this forum great. I will carry my blue "Fishnugget" name with pride for all of April.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

lawntips said:


> Didn't even see all this till just now! Thanks guys for the nomination. Mate some of the lawns on here are awesome! ill be voting for @Fishnugget
> Smashing it mate! I know how hard it is to do all that work. Well Done!


Thanks Lawntips, I'm a fan of your videos!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Congratulations @Fishnugget nugget :thumbup:


Thanks Ridge!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Congrats @Fishnugget! Well deserved :thumbup:


Thanks MQ, you were instrumental in getting me on the right track. Thanks for answering all my Q's.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to go ahead and call it. Congratulations @Fishnugget! Well deserved!
> ...


Thanks Eric!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful lawn, landscaping, and hardscaping!!


Thanks pennstater 



ericgautier said:


> ^^^ :bandit:


Yes, I am humbled by the blue name :nod:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

social port said:


> Congratulations to @Fishnugget . Big honor. Awesome lawn.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## lawntips (Sep 7, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> lawntips said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't even see all this till just now! Thanks guys for the nomination. Mate some of the lawns on here are awesome! ill be voting for @Fishnugget
> ...


Thanks mate! Also congrats on the win! Well deserved :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations FN! Looks like you have also been featured on our social media page again!

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/posts/1122027874605323


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Congrats FN!!!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Congratulations @Fishnugget. Great work on your installations (sod, bedding, hardscapes, lighting, etc). We should come up with a plaque or something


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

When are the votes going to be up for May?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Congrats FN!!!!


Thanks Irias!



Colonel K0rn said:


> Congratulations @Fishnugget. Great work on your installations (sod, bedding, hardscapes, lighting, etc). We should come up with a plaque or something


Thanks Colonel, it was a ton of work but I just read through your thread and you have double or triple the work of what I did.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Very cool, congrats!


 :thumbup:


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Congrats, @Fishnugget! Well deserved - it's inspiring to see such an awesome end result - motivates me to keep at it (especially when I'm battling an insane weed infestation and all kinds of dead brown circles from glypho treatments).

Cheers!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> When are the votes going to be up for May?


3rd week of the month, we'll post up the nomination thread then turn those into voting for the last week. :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

aug0211 said:


> Congrats, @Fishnugget! Well deserved - it's inspiring to see such an awesome end result - motivates me to keep at it (especially when I'm battling an insane weed infestation and all kinds of dead brown circles from glypho treatments).
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks aug0211, I am sure you will win the war with the weeds. Like you indicated, just be consistent. I am actually starting to grow some in my backyard too.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Any of you folks want a job that entails looking @/mowing grass 40+ hours a week?!? Some fine lawns on display in here!!


----------

